# Egyptian: to take a risk/ putting yourself on the line



## londonmasri

Good morning everyone,

how do we say the following.

1 - It is risky

2 - He is taking a risk

I was also wondering if there is anything that can express the idea of 'putting yourself on the line'?


----------



## Mahaodeh

1. خَطِر / فيه مجازفة
2. إنه يأخذ مجازفة / إنه يُجَازِف / إنه يُخاطِر


----------



## Josh_

For 'risky' I believe you could say _khaTiir_.

And for "He is taking a risk" You could say, as Maha wrote, _yikhaaTir_.  I believe you could also say _yighaamir_.  The latter verb means "to be adventurous," but as far as I am aware it also has connotations of taking risks.


----------



## londonmasri

Thank you Maha and Josh.



Mahaodeh said:


> 1. خَطِر / فيه مجازفة
> 2. إنه يأخذ مجازفة / إنه يُجَازِف / إنه يُخاطِر


 
Does anyone know if this word (_mujaazafa)_ is used in 3aammiya?

Also is there a noun for khateer? Is there such a word as (huwa biyakhud) _mukhaatarah_?



Josh_ said:


> For 'risky' I believe you could say _khaTiir_.
> 
> And for "He is taking a risk" You could say, as Maha wrote, _yikhaaTir_. I believe you could also say _yighaamir_. The latter verb means "to be adventurous," but as far as I am aware it also has connotations of taking risks.


 
Is the word for adventure then _ghamr?_


----------



## Mahaodeh

I don't know about EA, but in Iraq we tend to use yijaazif mujazafa as commonly as yikhaaTir mukhatara; but each has it's uses.

The word for adventure is mughamara مغامرة


----------



## londonmasri

Thanks, Maha.


----------



## cherine

londonmasri said:


> Does anyone know if this word (_mujaazafa)_ is used in 3aammiya?


Yes, we sometimes use it, but pronounce it as mogazfa (no long vowels). The verb is yegaazef.


> Also is there a noun for khateer? Is there such a word as (huwa biyakhud) _mukhaatarah_?


The noun is khaTar. We say yekhaaTer rather than yakhod mokhaTra.


> Is the word for adventure then _ghamr?_


The word for adventure is moghamra. The verb is yeghaamer.


----------



## londonmasri

Thanks, Cherine.


----------



## gsc

So how would we say - _he risked everything_?


----------



## cherine

londonmasri said:


> Thanks, Cherine.


You're welcome.  


gsc said:


> So how would we say - _he risked everything_?


 
In MSA: khaaTar(a) bikull(i) shay2(in).
خاطر بكل شيء
(you can use ghaamar غامَر instead of khaaTar).
In Egyptian: ghaamer bekoll(e) 7aaga.
غامِر بكل حاجة


----------



## gsc

Thank you Cherine.

So the stem of this verb is ghaamer?

I can conjugate normally for instance ?
aghaamer   I risk
tighaameri   You risk (f)
ghaamerna  We risked

Would we use different words depending on the severity of what we are saying?  In English we would use the same words for:
We risk losing our home if we can't pay the rent.
We risk getting wet if it rains.


----------



## cherine

gsc said:


> Thank you Cherine.


You're welcome.


> I can conjugate normally for instance ?
> aghaamer I risk
> tighaameri You risk (f)
> ghaamerna We risked


Excellent 
Just drop the "e" in the fem., and put a shorter (a) : teghamri.


> Would we use different words depending on the severity of what we are saying? In English we would use the same words for:
> We risk losing our home if we can't pay the rent.
> We risk getting wet if it rains.


In these sentences, we would use a completely different verb/structure.
We speak of the possibility, and the risk is only inferred, not expressed:
We risk losing our home if we can't pay the rent.
momken nekhsar el beit law madafa3naash el igaar
ممكن نخسر البيت لو ما دفعناش الإيجار

We risk getting wet if it rains
law maTTaret 7anetbal
لو مطَّرِت حنتبل


----------



## gsc

Thank you Cherine - it's amazing how every question I ask makes me think of 3 or 4 more.

I just wish my brain would retain the answers as quick as it thinks of the questions!


----------



## gsc

Now here is a co-incidence.  My next flashcard is 'unsafe'.  I was just about to post the question when I saw khatir.  So I guesss the meaning is the same, risky, unsafe.

It gives two other words for unsafe but I don't know if these are MSA only.

ma-muun مأمون
ghayru  غير


----------



## Josh_

Actually, I believe they should be read not as separate words, but as a phrase -- غير مأمون.


----------



## gsc

Josh_ said:


> Actually, I believe they should be read not as separate words, but as a phrase -- غير مأمون.


Thanks Josh - MSA or used in Egypt?


----------



## Josh_

You're welcome.  I'm fairly sure it is used in MSA, although I have never heard the phrase before. I am not sure if it is used in Egyptian.  We will have to wait for those in the know.


----------



## djamal 2008

I don't know if this expression will convey the meaning in Arabic 

تضع نفسك في كف عفريت؛ 
ما رأيكم؟


----------



## cherine

ghayru ma2muun(in) is fuS7a. The Egyptian is mesh/mosh ma2muum مش مأمون . 
Unsafe can be مش مأمون or khaTar خطر (Egyptian Arabic uses khaTar as a noun and as a adjective too).


----------



## ayed

Here is my attempt :
*هو هيودي نفسه فداهيه*
*هيودي نفسه فداهيه*


----------

